
The Evolution of Disinformation: How Public Opinion Became Proxy - smacktoward
https://thestrategybridge.org/the-bridge/2020/1/14/the-evolution-of-disinformation-how-public-opinion-became-proxy
======
RickJWagner
It's just misinformation from another source. You can't trust traditional
sources (news outlets) to give you the straight story, either.

"If you don't read the newspaper, you're uninformed. If you do read it, you're
misinformed." \- Denzel Washington

~~~
iron0013
I’m not sure nihilism is a productive response, Rick.

~~~
LargoLasskhyfv
It's a firewall, against it all...

